# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Why do most dreams feel so familiar?

## Sospiro

is it because my dreams have a sort of pattern to them that i am only slightly aware of?  It just seems like most dreams I have, i've been there before.  Am i tricking myself into believing that, or have I genuinely been there before?

----------


## Nailler

> is it because my dreams have a sort of pattern to them that i am only slightly aware of?  It just seems like most dreams I have, i've been there before.  Am i tricking myself into believing that, or have I genuinely been there before?



Maybe because everything in our dreams is derived from scraps of our own memories and visualizations, rearranged in often weird  patterns and sequences. I know on more than one occasion I was trying to figure out who a DC was, only to realize he was a combination, like in one case of my father and uncle.   

Maybe you were never on that particular beach in real life, but it seems familiar because it's a recombining of memories of a real beach you once visited and one you saw in a photograph when you were 3. 

N.

----------


## Sospiro

> Maybe because everything in our dreams is derived from scraps of our own memories and visualizations, rearranged in often weird  patterns and sequences. I know on more than one occasion I was trying to figure out who a DC was, only to realize he was a combination, like in one case of my father and uncle.   
> 
> Maybe you were never on that particular beach in real life, but it seems familiar because it's a recombining of memories of a real beach you once visited and one you saw in a photograph when you were 3. 
> 
> N.



Good theory since they say that dreams are just the subconscious trying to make sense of things.

----------

